# New Nano HOB filter



## Kronnie (26 Jul 2020)

So i am in the process of setting up a new Nano tank which will be predominately planted with shrimp, its 30ltr in size. I have bought a aquael versamax FZN-1 (see pic) HOB filter, it was supplies with coarse black foam in the filter compartment. I have swapped this out for seachem matrix, 2 x foam filters and fine wool (see pics), my question is will this be ok/work well. I have very little experience with using HOB filters so am somewhat shooting in the dark.

Any advice and comments would be appreciated,
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Majsa (26 Jul 2020)

I have the same filter for my 45L. It's only running for a few weeks so cannot really recommend anything, I can only tell you what I did 

I cut the black coarse filter in half, put the halves first (underneath) in the baskets (for mechanical filtration) and then filled up with Eheim Substrat pro (similar to matrix, for biological filtration). I think 1/3 of the black sponge per basket would be plenty, doesn't need to be 1/2. I have also fitted a coarse sponge as a prefilter on the inlet.

I'd move the coarse foam underneath and keep an eye on the fine wool, it could impede your flow. I wonder what others think.


----------



## Kronnie (26 Jul 2020)

I'm not convinced yet about the wool i may remove it before i set the tank up. Would adding the foam at the bottom not clog up overtime. I have placed it above the seachem matrix as i do not want to disturb that once it has matured  by removing the foam to clean.

I understand that the foam should be first to collect the larger material.

Lee


----------



## Majsa (27 Jul 2020)

Kronnie said:


> Would adding the foam at the bottom not clog up overtime. I have placed it above the seachem matrix as i do not want to disturb that once it has matured by removing the foam to clean.



I see your point, obviously I haven't cleaned the filter yet 

The water in the baskets flows from bottom to top, so it would make sense to put the foam at the bottom to collect the larger material. But then you do need to move the biological media every time you clean the filter (not necessarily a problem I guess). 

If you do it the other way around then most of the dirt will be trapped between your matrix instead. 

I don't know if that all really matters, if you have a lot of plants anyway and keep the filter clean.

Now I'm thinking maybe I just keep the prefilter foam as the only sponge to keep most of the dirt out and fill in the baskets with Substrat pro only 🤔


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Majsa said:


> Now I'm thinking maybe I just keep the prefilter foam as the only sponge to keep most of the dirt out and fill in the baskets with Substrat pro only


I'd go <"that way">. If you have "Substrate Pro",  it would be my <"media of choice">, if somebody else is buying. 





Majsa said:


> But then you do need to move the biological media every time you clean the filter (not necessarily a problem I guess).


Really easy with a HOB, just tip the media out into container (ice-cream tub?). If you want to keep any of the mulm etc., just rinse the sponge and tip the biological media straight back in, mulm and all. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kronnie (28 Jul 2020)

Hi Darrel,

so by putting the sponge at the bottom to catch the bigger partials when i tip out the media to get to the sponge there shouldn't be any negative affect on the bacteria. Throwing the cycled tank out of balance?

Hadn't thought about doing it this way for fear of causing bigger problems,

Thanks
Lee


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Kronnie said:


> Throwing the cycled tank out of balance?


No, you should be all right. "Plant/microbe" bio-filtration is more effective than "microbe only" nitrification, so as long as you have growing plants they will <"do most of the heavy lifting">.

HOBS tend to be well oxygenated and <"dissolved oxygen"> is the really important thing in microbial filtration. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## si walker (24 Jan 2021)

Hi. I was wondering how your not so new HOB filter was treating you?
Thinking about getting one.
Thank you.


----------



## Majsa (24 Jan 2021)

I am happy with it, though the flow really isn’t as strong as promised. I run it with a prefilter sponge though, I don’t know how it would be without. The filter is really easy to clean (I’ve filled the baskets with SubstratPro only).


----------

